# Pumpkin Patch



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

My pumpkin patch is starting to fill in nicely. I even have a few small pumpkins starting to grow. I'm hoping to grow enough to have a neighborhood party so all the kids can decorate/carve their own. This will get them interested in Halloween early and give me the opportunity to get them to talk to their friends about my yard haunt. Hopefully this will increase my turnout on Halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good idea! Unfortunately we don't have the space for that and the cost would be prohibitive for us to buy everyone one.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a pumpkin patch. I have about 3 plants that are taking over the WORLD... joke, my patch anyway. I also have cukes and green beans in there... not sure what will survive. I figure if I get 3 - 4 pumkins, I will only have to buy 1 or 2. Thats a great idea with your neighborhood kids, but mine are all mine!!!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I planted 3 mounds with 4 plants in each mound. Each mound has a different size pumpkin. I have a mound with small pumpkns (good for drawing/painting) for the smaller kids, the next mound has jack'o lantern sized pumpkins for carving and the last mound has the large pumpkins. I'm not trying for the really large pumpkins, just some good sized ones that will "wow" the kids.


----------



## pumpkinman (Jul 11, 2006)

We are in the process of moving homes this year. In our next home I am definitely going to start a pumpkin patch. Something I have been wanting to do for quite some time.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I saw a couple little baby pumpkins in my garden.. yay!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

We got around 16 pumpkins last year. The kids loved it and we ended up freezing a bunch of pumpkin pie filling.


----------

